# Veterans in Prison with PTSD



## John A Silkstone (Dec 5, 2006)

"Veterans In Prison (V.I.P) was founded by ex-soldiers because of the  
shockingly high numbers of veteran soldiers in the prison population.

VIP and some psychiatrists, are convinced that the majority of these  
ex-soldiers are unknowingly suffering from the effects of combat  
related psychological disorders, unless treated it will change their  
whole psychological universe on their return home to peacetime  
surroundings after serving in wars/conflicts.

A very high price is being paid by these troops/veterans for being  
psychologically injured in their service to the country. Scandalously  
they have been dumped inside the prison system and left to cope with  
these disorders alone, and neither has there been any investigation  
or debate by MP's into why there are such high numbers of veteran  
soldiers in the prison population (a much higher percentage rate than  
any other profession in the entire prison system).

VIP believe that this hidden mountain of ex-soldiers, is being  
deliberately kept secret from the public at large by government run  
departments such as the Criminal Justice System and the Home Office.

This website will prove that the British government, who keep  
stressing and exploiting new dangers of terrorist threats against the  
British people by Al-Qaeda or muslim extremists are in truth doing  
more damage to their own troops/veterans (and their families) than  
any terrorist organisation could ever hope to achieve.

Any serving member of the Armed Forces, veterans or their families,  
who feel they need help should contact:  Jimmy Johnson or Tracey through
Veterans In Prison at

Vetsinprison@aol.com

http://www.vetsinprison.org.uk

Tracey VIP 07833 781771

VIP, 
PO Box 958,
London,
W14 0JF

Silky


----------



## Bombardier (Dec 5, 2006)

> such high numbers of veteran
> soldiers in the prison population (a much higher percentage rate than
> any other profession in the entire prison system).


 
I find these stats hard to digest, certainly in the UK there are a high number of Unemployed people in prison, what im trying to say is that I think to use stats of ex servicemen in prison is unreliable, you could go further by saying that a high percentage of ex servicemen are unemployed. When using stats like these you have to remember that any countries armed forces are probably the biggest employers in each respective country so it could be argued that these figures are natural and that PTSD cannot be blamed for all offenders.

Hmmm that was difficult to explain, I hope I put my point accross ok ?

I have to say that although PTSD is a very serious condition, we do have to take responsibility for our own actions, to lay the blame for committing crime soley on PTSD could be very dangerous indeed IMHO


----------



## 03Fox2/1 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Another flawed study*

disregard, 03Fox2/1


----------



## Bombardier (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks 03Fox2/1
Im glad you agree with my post, mainly because it confirms I got at least part of what I was trying to say accross ok. 



> It may seem trivial to some, but to me, not hitting delete is a small brave act with huge consequences. Semper Fi


 
I dont think so mate, I understand totally


----------



## John A Silkstone (Dec 6, 2006)

Because I posted the article doesn’t mean I agree with it fully. The one thing I do agree with is that the British government and MOD are not concerned about ex service personnel. It is right that they should serve their time for committing a crime; the point is that while in prison they will not receive any treatment of advice about possible PTSD even though they are entitled to the same NHS as anyone else.

Silky


----------



## ArcticWolf (Dec 7, 2006)

John A Silkstone said:


> Because I posted the article doesn’t mean I agree with it fully. The one thing I do agree with is that the British government and MOD are not concerned about ex service personnel. It is right that they should serve their time for committing a crime; the point is that while in prison they will not receive any treatment of advice about possible PTSD even though they are entitled to the same NHS as anyone else.
> 
> Silky


 
I appreciate Bomber's and Fox's comments, however I agree with Silky on this one. 

It's not about putting the blame on something other than yourself, it's an explanation for how these people's lives turned out. When you feel worthless, and no one cares what happens to you, selfloathing kicks in and you feel worse than dirt on the ground and as though you're bad through and through. And then you reach a point where nothing you do seem to matter any more. No one cares and no one is helping. You feel broken beyond repair and that everyone is against you. Some people join organisations like Hells Angels, others take different paths into a life of crime, but many just suffer in silence on their own with a drug of their choice, such as excessive food, alcohol, sex or street drugs.

Some will end up in prison for crimes they may have committed, and there, again, no help is available. No understanding for the 'why this happened', only judgement and punishment for the 'what was done'. 

A crime should be punished by serving time. I believe the idea of a prisons nowadays (?) is to help criminals to understand that what they did was wrong, and that they need to be punished for their crime and then re-habilitate these people into society by providing education, apprenticeship, appropriate healthcare and a second chance at a life on the straight and narrow.

On that point, I'd like to say that I don't agree with the Swedish prison system which treats criminals as though they're ALL ill, give a lot of help and therapy (basically treating them as naughty boys and girls) plus provide them with all and more comforts than what they had outside prison. There are many eastern europeans that have to come to Sweden specifically to commit a crime to enjoy the comforts (!) of a Swedish prison.

It's like there is no balance anywhere in prisons, it's either too little help or too much help.

And I have no idea if I'm making any sense...


----------



## Bombardier (Dec 7, 2006)

You made sense mate 
I may not agree with all you said but it was intelligently thought out and presented.

Most criminals who commit crime know exactly what they are doing is wrong, they just dont give a feck so trying to make them see how wrong it is, is a waste of time. A deterent is needed, a real punishment that will make them not want a repeat performance in Jail.......I digress though, and I apologise.

I maintain my belief that PTSD should not be used to expalin away the committing of crime. I do however agree that ex service people will not get in prison, the type of care they should get, and that needs to be addresses, me thinks.


----------



## Hollis (Dec 11, 2006)

Bombardier said:


> I have to say that although PTSD is a very serious condition, we do have to take responsibility for our own actions, to lay the blame for committing crime soley on PTSD could be very dangerous indeed IMHO


 

I agree with you. The article mentioned; "suffering from the effects of combat related psychological disorders"

I think the key part is disorder(s), more than just any particular one.  Why they are just focusing on just one disorder I don't know.  I also agree regardless of the disorder it does not Justify wrongful actions.  Exception maybe tourettes, but I don't think people go to jail for cussing. 

I think a part that is left out is abuse.  People who have been abused tend to abuse others.  A child who is abused often grows up and abuses his/her children.  The thing is a brake the cycle.  Back in the 80's the term was codependent and the codependent family.  last I hear they have changed the approach on this.  

I think what adds to Military people is they have learned skills and in combat situation need to "explode" into action.  Traits that are valuable on the battle field have legal repercussions at home.  

The other aspect, is that people in the military are representative of our overall society.  After all society has jails, the military has brigs for the same sort of people.


----------

